# Thetford Fridge N3150-N151H problem



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

The above fridge was working fine on my last trip, mid-December. When I tried to put it on gas the other day it just kept flashing. Originally all symbols were flashing and after a few flashes the electric symbol and the gas symbol went off and the battery continued to flash. Along with error 7.

Having looked that up and reread the instructions I tried again, tapping the symbol of the required source (gas) several times. It made no difference.

Having arrived at my daughter's I tried again with the electric hookup - same problem.

Can anyone help me with this?

There is electricity to the van as a socket is live.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Also the 20A fuse for the fridge is intact. But the there's no light on in the fridge.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Can anyone help here?

There IS now light in the fridge on 240v,and the display stays static on 12v when the engine is running.

But with engine off the display flashes all the time and it won't select 240v or gas.

Going to the dealer on the way home but it would be good to have some ideas. Thanks.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd love to help Jean, but it's too new for me.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Hopefully the dealer knew what was wrong Jean. I felt so sorry for you yesterday, but I have no idea and it seems nobody else did.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I was at the dealer's for about 3hrs (couple of other things too). When I asked what the problem had been with the fridge so I would know next time he didn't know - it was past knockoff time for the guys n there had been no conversation.

So this morning I went in to turn it on - exactly the same problem :-( I phoned to ask what they'd done and he didn't know there was a problem with the fridge. I begin to think I'm losing my mind. So I ask him to talk to the guys, see what they did n phone me back.

I don't know if they'd done anything at all but they were able to say there should be a triangular symbol on the display - press n hold that to reset.

There is no triangular symbol but I pressed the square icon on the left - that did the trick and it's now functioning on gas. TG - I couldn't possibly have gone to the continent without a working fridge.

I was surprised there had been no comeback on the forum and was thinking to myself - I bet Peter (listerdiesel) would've answered!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I did find this yesterday Jean while I was out and I forgot about it when I got back.

User manual https://www.dropbox.com/s/yhl9tv9a7vgd2r0/N3000 UM.pdf?dl=0

Installation https://www.dropbox.com/s/6u356v04zbiskdh/N3000 IM AM EN.pdf?dl=0

and a ventilator kit pdf too for warmer climes

https://www.dropbox.com/s/htyfzbrx1tz3c8f/Ventilator Kit IM AM.pdf?dl=0


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks for those links Kev.

I do actually have a manual for it but I couldn't find anything relevant.

I do think I will want to add a fan in the future so the other link is useful.

Thanks again.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I always try to find a PDF for any van equipment, simply because I can search for whatever I need, that and most used vans don't come with all the manuals, I keep them on my phone so they're always handy.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I know this is now a very old thread but the below might help someone else at some point.

Remove the lower outside fridge vent, you should see a multi pin electrical (12v) joiner. Pull it apart for about thirty seconds and reconnect it.

Your fridge has a micro processor built into it, doing the above is the equivalent of “Control, Alt, Delete” on your computer, it resets the computer. Turning off the master switch doesn’t, the fridge has a permanent 12v supply. 

I had a similar problem with my (older) fridge a while back, wouldn’t work on anything and the display kept flashing. In desperation I tried the above. It has worked perfectly ever since!!

Give it a try, it might just work.

Andy


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks very much Andy - turns out the reset button is the square icon on the left of the display; press and hold.

But if that hadn't worked then your method would come in handy


----------

